# BenchDog ProPlate mounting plate



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Happy New Year to all!

I've got a router table top constructed, and a BenchDog ProPlate ready to go into it, but am a little lost as to where to start. The plate came with no instructions whatsoever (am BenchDog haven't responded to my email - I've sent it again) yet two bags of hardware and a thin cardboard template looking thing. I'm not sure where to start - I've looked at Mike's sticky post on this subject, and searched around the net but am still unsure. I did find this guide (http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/readarticle.pl?dir=jigs&file=articles_502.shtml) which I might work from. 

I think I'll just forge ahead using commonsense, however wanted to check that my plan as on track:

1. Cut the recess that the MP sits into - the depth being the thickness (3/8") of the MP. 
2. Cut out the centre of the table, just enough to allow the router to drop through. 
3. Install MP in RT.

A few questions:
1. Is the most simple way to cut the recess in 1. above, to make a jig y mm greater than the dimension of the MP, where y is the distance between edge of bit and edge of router's base plate? Or is it easier to use a template guide, and have the router run on top of the battens that were used to 'frame' the MP?
2. If I use the above method, how will I get the corner's the right radius to match the corners on the MP?
3. I'm assuming I need to make the recess deeper than 3/8", to allow for the leveling hardware? 
4. What's the slightly flimsy cardboard template for? There's no way I can use that to guide the router. Am I supposed to make a thin MDF template from that?

Looking forward to some advice so I can proceed with the RT!

Cheers,

Matthew


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Check this video. It may help

Popular Woodworking - VIDEO — No–nonsense Router Table— Inset a Router Base Plate

Al


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Al

Just watched the video - looks like a great method. Will see if I have that guided rabetting bit. I tried to get a pattern cutting bit today with a shaft mounted bearing however they were far too long for the need I have - so maybe the combination used in the video will work for me. 

Cheers,

Matthew


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

The corner radius of the cutout will match the radius of the bit you use.

Also, when you think you have it figured out, to a test run on a piece of MDF to make sure you have all the correct dimensions dialed into your template and your technique worked out. Better than mucking up a new top.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Matthew,
I had the same questions you did when I was ready to cut the hole for my router plate. I looked and looked and found a couple of good articles, including the ones listed above.

Here are a few more links that have a pretty good approach. I used the inlay bit approach, and it worked fine for me. It's the second link, and you need to scroll down toward the bottom om the page.
To get the corners right when you use a female template with a pattern bit, you need to use a bit and bearing with a smaller radius then the radius on the corners of your router plate, so the bearing will follow the radius on the template.

Router plate Templet - by surfin2 @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

Woodworking inlays make a project look impressive.

Hope this helps.

Darrin


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Matthew, I used the method from the video that that Al linked you to and it worked great. I really liked this method because you don't need to make a pre template or any other type of jig for it and if you want to make 2 or 3 different ones all you do is move your guide boards to the next table and tape them down.
The one thing that you need to do is make sure you use boards that are wide enough to support your router so you don't get any tipping that can cause a cutout that you don't want. 
Guess how I figured that one out.


----------

